# Need help installing Vortex 2.5



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't figure out what I am doing wrong. Tried to install from 602 and 605 .completely wiped everything both times. It installs fine but never goes past the google image.thought that I might need to be on a deodexed so I download the 605 deodexed but I can't get cw to recognize it. Any ideas.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Grizzedout said:


> Can't figure out what I am doing wrong. Tried to install from 602 and 605 .completely wiped everything both times. It installs fine but never goes past the google image.thought that I might need to be on a deodexed so I download the 605 deodexed but I can't get cw to recognize it. Any ideas.


hmmm...sounds like you're doing everything right. i would try redownloading it and make sure you follow the steps in the first post of the vortex thread.
it doesnt matter if you're deodexed or not.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Grizzedout said:


> Can't figure out what I am doing wrong. Tried to install from 602 and 605 .completely wiped everything both times. It installs fine but never goes past the google image.thought that I might need to be on a deodexed so I download the 605 deodexed but I can't get cw to recognize it. Any ideas.


Did you have any luck installing?


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally got it to install.redownloaded it and it worked fine.so far this rom rocks.has everything I like in a rom. Water marked is my favorite theme.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet glad to hear it!


----------

